# [solved] X11 radeon und Fehler beim Scrollen

## LinuxTom

Hallo Allerseits,

wer hatte auch den Fehler, dass er beim radeon-Treiber beim vertikalen Scrollen Bildfehler hatte. Das Fenster wird einfach nicht aktualisiert. Hauptsächlich bei OpenOffice, aber auch bei FireFox etwas. Kein Compiz. habe schon alles Mögliche über Google ausprobiert, doch kein Erfolg.

Kernel 2.6.34-r6 R600-Grafikkarte (Mobility HD 3400-Serie).

Verzweifelt auf neue Ansatzpunkt hoffend ...

Edit: Und was mir eben noch auffällt: Die Hinweistexte in Thunderbird und Firefox kommen nicht. Nur die Schatten dazu. Und manchmal fehlt sogar der das rechte Kontextmenu. Nur wieder der Schatten selbst da. Erst wenn man mit der Maus drüber geht, werden die auswählbaren Einträge/Tasten sichtbar.Last edited by LinuxTom on Thu Nov 18, 2010 8:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## 69719

Schon mal

```

aticonfig --set-pcs-str=DDX,ForceXAA,TRUE

```

versucht?

----------

## Finswimmer

Nutzt du den OpenSource Treiber?

Wenn ja, gehe mal auf die neueste Versionen:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

Gerade bei 2.6.36 hat sich einiges getan.

Viele Grüße

Tobi

----------

## LinuxTom

Bisher nicht. Zeigt aber auch im Betrieb keine Wirkung. Wann muss ich denn das aufrufen?

Ich habe schon fast alle Kombinationen der Optionen die X (mit -configure) vorschlägt durch. Das vertikale Scrollen ist mal besser mal schlechter. Wie gesagt, rechte Maustastenmenüs fehlen jetzt bei FF und TB.

Beim Kernel 2.6.34-r12 geht gar kein 3D. Da muss ich dann wohl erst noch einmal den X-Server und die Treiber neu kompilieren und installieren.

Aber ich werde den 2. Hinweis mal ausprobieren und den Kernel 2.6.36 ausprobieren.

----------

## LinuxTom

Das mit dem Kernel und neuinstallieren der X11-Komponenten hat offensichtlich geholfen. OO & FF machen beim Scrollen keine Probleme. Doch genau werde ich das nach meinen Test's heute Abend wissen.

Was mir jedoch noch auffällt: Die Hinweisboxen bei FF & TB fehlen immer noch. Es kommen nur die Schatten dazu. Kennt einer das Problem schon?

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Nutzt du den OpenSource Treiber?

 

Ja. Und wollte auch bei denen bleiben, da die gegenüber den closed 3 mal so schnell sind und auch wirken.

Eben aufgefallen: Manchmal fehlt auch ein Drop-Down-Menu. Nur der Schatten dazu. Aber nur FF & TB.

Edit 2: Das mit den fehlenden Hinweistexten liegt an der Serveroption "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy". Fragt mich nicht, aus welchem Googleeintrag ich das gefischt habe. Es war Verzweiflung.  :Wink: 

Edit 3: Wenn alles ok ist, mache ich den Eintrag hier heute Abend zu. Eine Anmerkung noch: Mein System scheint jetzt etwas flüssiger zu sein. Wo finde ich entsprechende Info (vielleicht sogar auf deutsch) über die Aktualisierungen des Kernels und der speziellen Gentoo-Anpassungen?

----------

## LinuxTom

Leider keine Entwarnung. Das Scrollproblem besteht weiterhin. Nicht mehr so stark, doch störend. Sobald etwas auf dem Rechner geschieht außer nur FF & TB und Openoffice. Hängt es vielleicht mit irgend einem Interrupt-Timing Problem zusammen? Einer Kernel- oder Treibereinstellung?

Rechner: Lenovo Thinkpad R500

 :Question: 

----------

## 69719

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Wann muss ich denn das aufrufen?

 

```

/etc/init.d/xdm stop

aticonfig --set-pcs-str=DDX,ForceXAA,TRUE 

/etc/init.d/xdm start

```

Das wäre die richtige Reihenfolge.

----------

## bbgermany

 *escor wrote:*   

>  *LinuxTom wrote:*   Wann muss ich denn das aufrufen? 
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/init.d/xdm stop
> ...

 

Das wird wohl hier nicht ziehen, da er den OpenSource Treiber verwendet und nicht den ClosedSource.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## LinuxTom

Richtig. Ich arbeite aber derzeit mit EXA. Werde es mal nach dem nächsten Reboot auf XAA umstellen und mal sehen.

----------

## 69719

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*    *LinuxTom wrote:*   Wann muss ich denn das aufrufen? 
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/init.d/xdm stop
> ...

 

Ist mir klar, aber die Frage  *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Wann muss ich denn das aufrufen?

  war noch offen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Also XAA hilf leider auch nicht. Habe nur folgende Optionen aktiviert:

```
        Option      "AccelMethod" "XAA" 

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"

        Option      "GARTSize" "256"
```

----------

## LinuxTom

Kann es vielleicht auch am GTK liegen? Denn ich habe den Eindruck, dass all diese Anwendungen ein kleines Problem habe. Selbst Google-Earth funktioniert (fast). Irgend wie legt es sein Layer immer über alles drüber, doch das habe ich als schon bekannt im Kopf.

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei mir geht es komplett ohne xorg.conf.

Was passiert da bei dir?

Tobi

----------

## LinuxTom

Es hilft einfach nichts. Auch ohne xorg.conf tritt der Fehler aus. Da fällt mir die Frage ein: Wie macht ihr das mit einem 2. Monitor. Ich finde es immer mehr als Störend die virtuelle Größe manuell in der xorg.conf anzupassen und neu zu starten, da ich unterschiedliche Monitore extern verwende. Gibt es da nicht eine Lösung?

Was mir jedoch bei X -configure aufgefallen ist:

```
(II) [KMS] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol, no kernel modesetting.
```

Hat das vielleicht etwas damit zu tun? Wie bekomme ich das richtig?

----------

## Finswimmer

Befolge mal das Wiki bzgl. der Kernel Konfiguration ganz genau.

Hast Du DRM gesetzt?

Tobi

----------

## LinuxTom

Wiki habe ich, doch leider immer noch der Fehler.

```
CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y
```

```
IRQ's not enabled, falling back to busy waits: 2 0

direct rendering: Yes
```

glxgears brint traumhafte 1300 (mit ati-drivers waren es nur 450). Aber auch hier (wie auch GoogleEarth) wird das Layer immer im Vordergrund angezeigt (anders als die dazugehörige Fensterdeko).

----------

## LinuxTom

So, habe nun auch den Treiber 6.13.2 ausprobiert. Leider auch noch die Fehler.

Kennt nicht jemand eine "ZauberOption"? Ich würde dafür auch auf ein wenig Geschwindigkeit verzichten.

----------

## LinuxTom

Kann es vielleicht auch ein Interruptproblem sein? Ich habe etwas gelesen, dass der XF-ATI-Treiber nur im polling arbeitet. Und wenn ich glxgears aufrufe kommt:

```
IRQ's not enabled, falling back to busy waits: 2 0
```

Kann man das evtl. doch irgend wie über diese Schiene korrigieren (Boot-Startparameter für den Kernel)? Denn wenn der Rechner frisch gestartet läuft es. Erst wenn einige Applikationen hinzukommen, kommt auch der Fehler.  :Sad: 

----------

## Marlo

Du solltest das ganze X neu machen mit:

```
emerge x11-libs/libdrm media-libs/mesa x11-apps/mesa-progs x11-base/xorg-server x11-base/xorg-drivers $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/) -pv
```

Ergibt z.B. bei mir:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/radeon-ucode-20100408  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-9999  USE="libkms -static-libs" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -nouveau -vmware" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-9999  USE="classic gallium llvm motif nptl pic -d3d -debug -gles (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="r300 r600 radeon -i810 -i915 -i965 -intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r100 -r128 -r200 -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.7  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.2  USE="dmx ipv6 kdrive nptl udev xorg -doc -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.4.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.9  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -joystick -keyboard -mouse -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) (-xgi)" 0 kB [0]

Total: 8 packages (8 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /var/lib/layman/x11

```

Gruß

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Du solltest das ganze X neu machen...

 

Habe ich auch, aber nur teilweise. Mesa wusste ich nicht, obwohl es klar ist. Und ich habe noch den 1.7-X11-Server und auch nicht die 9999-Treiber der ATI. Ich werde erst einmal alles neu machen und wenn das immer noch nicht hilft Deine Versionen nehmen. Mal sehen.

Mesa macht bei mir z.B. nur die radeon. Nicht auch die r600.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich muss mal Deine Versionen ausprobieren. Mit den Stabilen bringt es keine Verbesserung.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich gebe es bald auf. Wo (in welchem News-Board) kann ich noch nachfragen? Kann ich nicht irgend einen Bootparameter so einstellen, dass es vielleicht doch geht?

```
IRQ's not enabled, falling back to busy waits: 2 0
```

Sonst muss ich wieder auf den fglrx-Treiber.  :Sad: 

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> [1] /var/lib/layman/x11

 

Wie lautet denn die Adresse Deines Overlays?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *Marlo wrote:*   [1] /var/lib/layman/x11 
> 
> Wie lautet denn die Adresse Deines Overlays?

 

Das ist von layman, dem Verwaltungstool von Overlays:

emerge layman

layman -a x11

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich gebe bald auf und kaufe mir entweder einen anderen Laptop oder Windows.

Unter dem Systemssettings gibt es unter Erscheinungsbild -> GTK-Stile und Schriftarten den Punkt "Install scrollbar fix". Gibt es so etwas auch für OpenOffice?

EDIT: Für FF hilf das aber auch nicht.  :Sad: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Hier (siehe unter Changelog) habe ich endlich einen Hinweis gefunden, dass es wohl doch am GTK liegen könnte. Kann mir dazu vielleicht jemand etwas sagen?

EDIT:

Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass bei FF das Fenster bei Wechsel zu einem anderen Fenster automatisch wieder richtig gezeichnet wird. Bei OpenOffice leider nicht. Da muss ich es erst minimieren und wieder herstellen.

Gibt es vielleicht mittels driconf eine Einstellung, wo ich mein ganzes Drama endlich abstellen kann?

----------

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

habe viel mit den Parametern in der xorg.conf und drirc versucht. Leider alles ohne Erfolg. Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist, dass ich mal vor langer zeit in die Bootparamter "radeon.modeset=0" aufgenommen habe. Wenn ich den nicht nehme (oder =1), dann kommt der Textbildschirm zwar, doch nach dem starten von X ist dann Schluss. Es kommt noch der Mauszeiger und dahinter ein zerstörtes Schwarz/weiß Streifenbild. Wenn ich dann auf eine Textkonsole umschalte, ist Ende. Blindflug. Der Affengriff führt jedoch zu einem regulären Boot.

Ist das vielleicht ein Anhaltspunkt den Fehler einzugrenzen?

----------

## Marlo

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  Ist das vielleicht ein Anhaltspunkt den Fehler einzugrenzen?

 

Nein.

Damit schaltest du KMS an oder aus. Dein beschriebener Fehler liegt offensichtlich in einem buggy Theme. Würde ich deinstallieren. Dann gehts schon.

Nur noch mal zur Kontrolle. Du hast:

```
  --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                       <*>   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                       < >   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                       < >   SiS chipset support                                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                       < >   VIA chipset support                                
```

hier und hier:

```

  --- Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                       < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                       < >   ATI Rage 128                                                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                                       <*>   ATI Radeon                                                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                       [*]     Enable modesetting on radeon by default - NEW DRIVER                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                       < >   Matrox g200/g400                                                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                                       < >   SiS video cards                                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                       < >   Via unichrome video cards                                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                                       < >   Savage video cards                   

```

alles so gesetzt.

Zudem hast du 

```
# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

```

Du gehst zum kernel nach  /usr/src/linux und hast schon  x11-drivers/radeon-ucode gemerged. Machst dein

make oldconfig

make firmware_install

make j=(CPUanzahl)

make modules_install

make install

änderst die /boot/grub/grub.conf für den neuen Kernel

nimmst deine Bootparameter aus der Kernelzeile

gehst nach /etc/X11/ 

und machst 

mv xorg.conf xorg.conf-mit-diesen-uralt-parametern-aus-dem-letzten-krieg-brauch-ich-nicht

sodann gehst du zu /root

machst 

nano cat-was-ich-alles-neu-kompilieren-muss-wenn-sich-im-X-etwas-ändert

dort schreibst du rein

	emerge x11-libs/libdrm media-libs/mesa x11-apps/mesa-progs x11-base/xorg-server x11-base/xorg-drivers $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/) -pv

reboot und startest ohne X. Dann bist du ja schon im /root und machst

cat cat-was-.........

Die Zeile führst du aus und startest /etc/init.d/xdm.

feddich

Zur Kontrolle

eselect mesa list

da sollte das Sternchen jeweils bei gallium stehen. Also unbedingt das Useflag gallium setzen.

Wenn du unbedingt ne Gui willst nimmst du x11-misc/arandr und x11-misc/driconf

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Dein beschriebener Fehler liegt offensichtlich in einem buggy Theme. Würde ich deinstallieren. Dann gehts schon.

 

Das Umschalten alleine genügt jedenfalls nicht. Habe sonst immer das QTCurve genommen. Den Rest Deiner Hinweise bin ich noch dabei. Leider kann ich nicht immer so einfach mal ein Reboot zwischendurch machen.  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Mit stabilen Treibern funktioniert es nicht. Nur waagerechte Streifen und nach einem Umschalten der Konsole kein Bildschirm mehr. Nur Blindflug. Das USE-Flag gallium gibt es hier noch nicht. Die neuen Treiber kann ich frühestens erst wieder morgen Früh ausprobieren.

Fehlermeldungen:

```
(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
```

Kommt sich da vielleicht etwas mit den uvesfb-Treibern (für meinen BootSplash) in die Quere?

```
CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y
```

Nach blindem anmelden startet der Server neu. Hier die Fehlermeldung.

```
Nov 18 08:51:14 localhost kernel: [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup CP stall for more than 10002msec

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: WARNING: at drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_fence.c:235 radeon_fence_wait+0x235/0x2d3()

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: Hardware name: 27326AG

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: GPU lockup (waiting for 0x00000003 last fence id 0x00000001)

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: Modules linked in: ipv6 sco bnep rfcomm l2cap snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device usbhid pci_hotplug uvcvideo videodev v4l1_compat v4l2_compat_ioctl32 memstick fuse btusb bluetooth usblp dm_crypt tun vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv dm_mod pcmcia arc4 ecb iwlagn snd_hda_codec_conexant iwlcore snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec mac80211 snd_hwdep sdhci_pci sdhci snd_pcm yenta_socket thinkpad_acpi pcmcia_rsrc tg3 snd_timer ohci1394 cfg80211 snd nvram mmc_core ehci_hcd pcmcia_core ieee1394 sg uhci_hcd soundcore rtc libphy led_class usbcore snd_page_alloc rfkill pcspkr video output

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: Pid: 5525, comm: X Not tainted 2.6.36-gentoo-r1 #2

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: Call Trace:

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff8102f951>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x78/0x8c

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff8102fa04>] ? warn_slowpath_fmt+0x45/0x4a

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff812fea1b>] ? radeon_fence_wait+0x235/0x2d3

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff81043dfb>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x2a

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff812d3236>] ? ttm_bo_wait+0xbb/0x156

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff8130fd7e>] ? radeon_gem_wait_idle_ioctl+0x79/0xdb

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff812c1fa9>] ? drm_ioctl+0x23b/0x2f4

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff8130fd05>] ? radeon_gem_wait_idle_ioctl+0x0/0xdb

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff81009dfe>] ? save_i387_xstate+0x13a/0x1cc

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff8100189b>] ? do_signal+0x580/0x683

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff8109569b>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x479/0x4c6

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff81001bd7>] ? sys_rt_sigreturn+0x1c7/0x230

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff81095724>] ? sys_ioctl+0x3c/0x5c

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff81001e2b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: ---[ end trace 87356a4e2d3d20ea ]---

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: [drm] Disabling audio support

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU softreset 

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008010_GRBM_STATUS=0xA0003030

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008014_GRBM_STATUS2=0x00000003

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_000E50_SRBM_STATUS=0x200230C0

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0: Wait for MC idle timedout !

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008020_GRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00007FEE

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0: R_008020_GRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00000001

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008010_GRBM_STATUS=0xA0003030

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008014_GRBM_STATUS2=0x00000003

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_000E50_SRBM_STATUS=0x2002B0C0

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU reset succeed

Nov 18 08:51:27 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0: Wait for MC idle timedout !

Nov 18 08:51:28 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:00.0: Wait for MC idle timedout !

Nov 18 08:51:28 localhost kernel: [drm:r600_ring_test] *ERROR* radeon: ring test failed (scratch(0x8504)=0xCAFEDEAD)

Nov 18 08:51:28 localhost kernel: [drm:r600_resume] *ERROR* r600 startup failed on resume

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(3).

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(4).

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(5).

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(6).

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(7).

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(8).

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(9).

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(10).

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(11).

Nov 18 08:51:29 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !

Nov 18 08:51:30 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(12).

Nov 18 08:51:30 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !

Nov 18 08:51:30 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(13).

Nov 18 08:51:30 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !

Nov 18 08:51:31 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(14).

Nov 18 08:51:31 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !

Nov 18 08:51:31 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(15).

Nov 18 08:51:31 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !

Nov 18 08:51:32 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(0).

Nov 18 08:51:32 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !

Nov 18 08:51:32 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(1).

Nov 18 08:51:32 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !

Nov 18 08:51:33 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(2).

Nov 18 08:51:33 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !

Nov 18 08:51:33 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(3).

Nov 18 08:51:33 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !

Nov 18 08:51:54 localhost kernel: uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

Nov 18 08:51:54 localhost kernel: uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x4f02, err=1)

Nov 18 08:51:54 localhost kernel: detected fb_set_par error, error code: -22

Nov 18 08:51:54 localhost kernel: uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x4f02, err=1)

Nov 18 08:51:54 localhost kernel: detected fb_set_par error, error code: -22

Nov 18 08:51:54 localhost kernel: uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x4f02, err=1). Trying again with default timings.

Nov 18 08:51:54 localhost kernel: uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x4f02, err=1)

Nov 18 08:51:54 localhost kernel: detected fb_set_par error, error code: -22

Nov 18 08:51:54 localhost shutdown[5542]: shutting down for system reboot

Nov 18 08:51:54 localhost init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Nov 18 08:51:56 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(4).

Nov 18 08:51:56 localhost kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !
```

----------

## firefly

deaktivere uvesafb, wenn du KMS verwenden möchtest. Denn ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die beiden sich in die Quere kommen und auf CONFIG_FB_RADEON solltest du deaktivieren.

----------

## LinuxTom

und wie mache ich dann mein Boot-Splash?

----------

## firefly

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> und wie mache ich dann mein Boot-Splash?

 

indem du über KMS (Kernel Mode Setting) die Auflösung setzt? 

Zeig mal die konfiguration deines bootloader (grub oder lilo)

Und sehe ich das richtig, dass du jetzt den opensource radeon treiber verwenden möchtest?

----------

## LinuxTom

Vor Deinem EDIT. KMS Videosetting: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer#Kernel_Command_Line_Options

```
title Linux (2.6.36-gentoo-r1 (02))

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.36-gentoo-r1.02 root=/dev/sda1 splash=silent,theme:emergence console=tty1 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap quiet acpi_osi=Linux

initrd /boot/initramfs-bootsplash
```

Den openSource Treiber deshalb, weil der ati-drivers mit dem 34-r12 - Kernel gar nicht wollte und der OpenSource um einiges schneller ist (mind. Faktor 3). Ich musste den Kernel auf 34-r6 einfrieren und selbst die Händisch angebotenen Buildfiles für ati-drivers wollten an irgend einer Stelle nicht. Ich wollte das Experimentieren nicht mehr, da ein Rechner mit solch eine Grafikkarte bei meiner Mutter (200km entfernt) steht. Und wenn da irgend was nicht funktioniert, ist das immer eine endlose fahrerei.

----------

## firefly

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Vor Deinem EDIT. KMS Videosetting: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer#Kernel_Command_Line_Options
> 
> ```
> title Linux (2.6.36-gentoo-r1 (02))
> 
> ...

 

Deine grub zeile sagt, dass ein Framebuffer treiber verwendet werden soll. Für KMS muss das anders aussehen. hier sollte ein video=<auflösung> reichen oder wenn du die native auflösung deines Monitors haben möchtest kannst du den "video=" Teil auch weglassen.

Zusätzlich wäre die option radeon.modeset=1 noch notwendig, wenn du im Kernel nicht die Option "Enable modesetting on <driver> by default " aktiviert hast. Und im verlinkten WIKI steht das für KMS die framebuffer treiber im kernel deaktivert werden sollten.

----------

## LinuxTom

Habe ich schon alles gemacht. Danke nochmals, doch ein Ausprobieren ist erst heute Abend wieder möglich. Mal sehen.

----------

## LinuxTom

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Ich danke Euch. Es funktioniert. Einwandfrei und ohne Probleme. Ich habe jetzt mit glxgears zwar keine 1370 FPS mehr, doch 1070 reichen mir auch völlig. Bei starker Belastung von Prozessor und Festplatte, geht es auf 850 zurück. Aber mit ati-drivers bin ich noch nicht mal über 500 gekommen.

Übrigens mit stabilen Treibern. Ursache wird letztlich uvesafb usw. gewesen sein. Ich danke Euch für die Tipps.

----------

## Finswimmer

glxgears ist kein Benchmark.

Die Werte würde ich mit Vorsicht genießen. Ein Vergleich innerhalb eines Systems mag noch halbwegs gehen...

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> glxgears ist kein Benchmark....

 

Ich weiß, doch eine kleiner Richtung gibt es dadurch. Und es deckt sich auch mit meinem rein persönlichen Eindruck. Wichtig: Es funktioniert endlich wieder. Mal sehen, ob auch nach dem nächsten update wieder.  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Und ich kann endlich 2 Monitore genau wie ein Windowsnutzer benutzen. herrlich. Habe ich mit den Closed-Source nie so komfortabel geschafft.

EDIT:

Ich habe bis auf 2 Pakete alles Stabil belassen. Die Änderungen sind:

```
=x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.13.2

=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r1
```

----------

